# best snorkeling and free diving spots?



## freshwaterspear

I just .made it down to my freshman year at pcc and dont have a boat or anything and I was wondering if there were any cool places to snorkel and maybe see some fish or other things that I can reach by land and if it is legal to spear there or not. Thankyou


----------



## Sea Rover

There is several snorkel reef on Navarre and Pensacola Beaches


----------



## freshwaterspear

Thanks. But do u know where specifically. Anf how good they r


----------



## Native Diver

Here is a video of park east on Pensacola Beach.







And a google earth view


The reef is approx 125 yds from shore. I would suggest you take a buddy or two and a flotation device if you are free diving. Max depth is 16ft.


----------



## freshwaterspear

I went to that one today. It was pretty cool


----------



## Sea Rover

How were the jelly fish?

The one in Navarre currently has better visibility and is closer to the shore. I like the one on the sound side the most for Pensacola.


----------



## flukedaddy

Native Diver said:


> Here is a video of park east on Pensacola Beach.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxcnH4RQaGc
> 
> 
> And a google earth view
> 
> 
> The reef is approx 125 yds from shore. I would suggest you take a buddy or two and a flotation device if you are free diving. Max depth is 16ft.


 
Cool video.


----------



## whitetail187

anyone have video of the one in the sound?


----------

